# fimming



## blondlebanese (Oct 30, 2014)

I must be missing the right cut off point because the plant seems to heal and continue growing without splitting into two tops.  I read that about 80% of the top has to be cut off.  what am I doing wrong?  what does fimming mean?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 30, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> what does fimming mean?



Lol...Fim means, ****, I missed, so you must be doing it right.
I had the same problem. I tried to fim three plants and two of them didn't do anything and the third made two colas instead of one, so I probably only topped it.
I am also confused about how to fim without missing.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 30, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> I must be missing the right cut off point because the plant seems to heal and continue growing without splitting into two tops.  I read that about 80% of the top has to be cut off.  what am I doing wrong?  what does fimming mean?



To me, fimming is just a way to make you crazy and a waste of time. The waste of time being the time to heal and continue growing with no splitting.

Just do a normal topping between 2 nodes and you'll get your splits and save your sanity.

Wet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 30, 2014)

There is a certain knack to FIM technique. I do it with my ffingernails rather than using scissors so that I can feel the central bulb of new growth. I gently press down the closest fully developed leaves to expose the tiny bulb. Then I take my forefinger and thumb and gently pinch it so that I can feel it, then I use my (cleaned) ffingernails to snip off about 2/3 of the bulb. It takes about 10 days after that to see the results.

However, if you have plants that are mature clones, you will not see the typical double cola that you get with non-mature plants grown from seed. If your plant only has 4-6 nodes with very little side branch development, you will not see much result for several weeks because there isn't enough branches available to take the opportunity to grow. If the FIM is done when you have several lower branches that are already developing then you will see very marked results as all off those lower branches will take off growing as the top heals and continues to grow out of the FIM point. But once this happens, you should see multiple colas developing around the point of the FIM after a couple weeks.


----------

